# What Makes a Good EMT?



## mikie (Feb 8, 2008)

This may seem vague but I'm just looking for some general answers (and maybe some tips), especially from the veterans of the community.  I've always heard a lot about people saying, "oh yeah, she's a bad EMT or visa versa."

so...


*What makes a good EMT?*



(FYI: I'm about 7-8 months into having my EMT license and have been on an ILS squad (volly. FD) for a few months) as well as clinical exposure and other ride-along experience (post licenser).  So I'm still new to the game (metaphorically, of course) and have so much to learn.

*Thanks!*


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2008)

The whole point of EMS is to take the patient to the hospital closest to where you want to eat. At least that is what I learned in paramedic school. B)


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 8, 2008)

Be caring and empathetic.  _Listen_ to your patients and what they have to tell you.  While you need to know local policies, procedures, and protocols, never stop learning and bettering yourself.  That way, you can always do what is best for your patients.  Don't fall into the trap of only treating the gadgets you have and only using the protocols to do so.  Think about what your patient is telling you - verbally, through body language, and how they present - and then do what is best for them.  

Continue your education!  Take an A&P class, learn about phramocology.  While as a basic there aren't alot of meds you can give, take the time to be a better EMT and understand why you are giving them and the why's and how's of their actions.

When the next new guy ( or girl) comes along, give them a hand.  Answer their questions to the best of your ability or refer them on to a resource (another person, book, website, etc.) that can answer it.  Lead by example.  Along with continuing to educate yourself, remember the golden rule, and treat others how you want to be treated.


----------



## SC Bird (Feb 8, 2008)

*Being able to think on your feet....*

*Actually caring for the patient*...and not just if they are involved in a "really good" call.  Even if it's just that little old lady who's leg is hurting after she slipped.....

Book smarts....and the ability to get past the "elbow block" and* practice what you learn.*

-Matt


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 8, 2008)

showing your patient you care. And giving them the best treatment you can from the time you make your general impression till you pass over the PCR. I think a good EMT is confident in his/her abilities and is not afraid to fix someone elses mistakes. You need to do whats best for the patient. Even if you have 30 years of exp. you can still screw up. Be confident and give the best treatment you can, show you care, get down on the patients level, be friendly.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 8, 2008)

remembering how i take my coffee


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 8, 2008)

Keep on learning, and try very hard not to get tunnel vision


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 8, 2008)

And remember how Kev18 takes his coffee!! ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## mikie (Feb 8, 2008)

wow, great (and fast!) responses.  

thanks!


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 8, 2008)

Being a good EMT, medic, nurse is the same as being a good doctor:

The trick isn't knowing what to do and being able to do it.  That's easy.  Any moron can be taught that.

The trick is in being able to do something and knowing when and when NOT to do it.  I've been saving lives for almost 20 years.  And when you can master "The Trick" in that time, you're better than me.  Because I'm still learning... just like the rest of us.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2008)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> Being a good EMT, medic, nurse is the same as being a good doctor:.


yes get good grades


----------



## NJN (Feb 8, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> remembering how i take my coffee



Just so we all can be better EMTs, KEVD18 how do you take your coffee?

Waitress: "What do you take in your coffee?"
Me: "Coffee"
Waitress: "Other than coffee"
Me: "Oh, black coffee"

Oh, and on the real topic, even tho i'm a newbie i've learned not to think i know everything, because i don't it all now and never will.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2008)

Show a genunie intrest in your career choice.  

Ask questions....at the right time.

Seek additional learning opportunities.

Know the equipment on your truck, where its at, and how to use it.

Don't throw your medic into the cabinets in the back to awfully much while your driving.

Never pull up on the tube.

Keep an extra sheet/blanket on the stretcher so your patient can be covered.

Care about your patients.  Understand even though you have seen the same thing a bazillion times, it is new to them and they are scared.  And don't forget their families are scared as well.

For goodness sakes....do not make me pick the dang eating establishment at meal times.  I have a hard enough time choosing my socks in the morning...you don't want me responsible for your nutrition as well....just drive somewhere....I'll figure out what I want once we get there.....OH THE STRESS OF IT ALL!!!!

Have a sense of humor.  Your not the one that was found DOA after 8 days in a closed off trailer in the middle of July in Flordia without any air conditioning!

And knowing how your partner likes their coffee helps too......


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 8, 2008)

Education/empathy/knowing when *not* to do something [all of which have been mentioned before].

Besides those, know your protocols. I don't simply mean know treatment protocols, but also the administrative protocols. Know exactly what your local protocols say in regards to Do Not Resuscitate orders, for example [not all of them require a written order (most, but not all), some are all or nothing whereas other systems allow providers to follow the more pick and choose style DNRs].

Know that I drink Diet Pepsi, not that Starbucks scam [a "tall" does not equal a small].


Also, to add to the above, realize that the time actually saved driving code [lights and sirens] is generally minuscule. No time saved will be enough to overcome the extra transport time caused by an accident. Furthermore, the overall goal with EMS is transport *and treatment.* If the provider in the back can't monitor and treat the patient during the transport, then the crew is failing that goal.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2008)

SC Bird said:


> *Being able to think on your feet....*
> 
> 
> -Matt



I think fast on my *** which is good because I prefer to sit in the back.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 8, 2008)

Something else to keep in mind is that some people are just too sick or too injured to be able to be "saved."  All you can do is your best, knowing that sometimes it just isn't enough.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 8, 2008)

Remembering that the first breakneck pass through the book during class only allowed you to meet the minimum standards to pass the test. Not throwing your book into the bottom drawer after you pass the test, never again to see the light of day. Understanding that some knowledge will fade as surely as the new patches on your sleeve. Knowing that to improve, _you must constantly take advantage of every opportunity to learn. _

That's what makes a good EMT, Charlie Brown...


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Feb 9, 2008)

The biggest thing i was taught when i got started , was to treat your patient not your machines. I try to tell every new EMT that. I see to many EMTs of all card levels treat there machines regardless of what there patient looks like.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Epi-do said:


> Something else to keep in mind is that some people are just too sick or too injured to be able to be "saved."  All you can do is your best, knowing that sometimes it just isn't enough.




Good point. You can only do your best.






hitechredneckemt said:


> The biggest thing i was taught when i got started , was to treat your patient not your machines. I try to tell every new EMT that. I see to many EMTs of all card levels treat there machines regardless of what there patient looks like.




I was taught the same thing! Say you have a Pulse ox on thier finger. Dont go by what that machine says for a pulse! THE PULSE OX IS A SECONDARY! Treat your patient not the machines, Same for AED.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 9, 2008)

Being able to put aside the adrenaline rush, the annoyance with the partner you have scheduled that day, the attitude of the nurse/doc/medic/family involved on the call and being able, through all that, to use your brain. 

Its easy to get routine on what you do. "I see this.. I do this" its important to be able to look at calls with a fresh eye and determine your treatment based on the information presented to you.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 9, 2008)

That is some great advice Bosseycow!


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

being good looking! j/k That is really good advice though booseycow.


----------

